# What should I charge to tutor in mu?



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi, I was wondering, what would be the best price charge someone for a lesson in some techniques?  I have a few girls who are models that want to learn alittle more about mu techniques and application.  They are aware that I am not certified (yet) but have seen my work and are interested in meeting with me.  Their agency is willing to pay me for both girls but I'm not sure what price to give them.  Any ideas anyone?  Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ette (Mar 1, 2007)

$100 each for an hour and a half lesson.


----------



## martygreene (Mar 1, 2007)

take a look at http://makeuplessons.com/ for an idea of what pros are charging, and price accordingly based upon your skill level.


----------

